# Forest Gump Feder Animation



## Mickael (6. Juli 2003)

Ich habe vor wie im Vorspann ein Teil durch die Luft fliegen zu lassen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich in After Effects ein Blatt Papier vom "Wind" verformen lassen kann?

Ich dachte daran einen Pfad zu erstellen, das Video im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen oder die Animation mit dem Blatt separtat mit After Effect zu erstellen und dann in Primere einzubinden.

Gibt es in After Effects eine Möglichkeit ein Blatt zu verformen?

Danke für Eure Hinweise

Michael


----------



## Tim C. (6. Juli 2003)

Uff. Also die 3D-Engine von AfterEffects kann ja eine Menge, aber eine realistische Papierverformung durch Wind, stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Kann jedoch durchaus sein, dass es geht.

"Einfacher" wäre das ganze mit einem 3d-Programm à la Cinema 4D/3d Max oder Konsorten. Dafür gibt es dann spezielle Plugins für solche Verformungen in Abhängigkeit von 'Kolisionen' resp. Wind.


----------



## Bypass41 (17. Juli 2003)

Hi,

Forge Freeform füe AFX.

http://www.forge.net/prod.htm

http://www.forge.net/java_leaf.htm

Gruß


----------

